# So.... Does The 2018 LS Have Reflective Or Projector Housings?



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Alright, so I’ve been looking around the forum and can’t really get a definite answer. I have a 2018 Cruze LS. I’m curious, are the headlights just standard reflective housings or are they projectors? I’m new when it comes to headlight housings so don’t roast me too hard 
I’m guessing the housings with the LED Strip are projectors and the ones without are standard reflective housings? Anyway, I don’t like the color temperature of the stock bulbs. I want more of a white light. Was thinking of going LED after these bulbs burn out. But I don’t want to do LED in a reflective housing so I’d like to know before I buy.
Thanks!


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Your LS would have reflector headlights. The LT trim introduces the projectors/LED DRL's.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There are bulbs that are more of a whiter light or tinted bulbs (like Silverstars) that put off bluish-whitish light.

I have the ones with the LEDs DRL strips in them, and the color mis-match annoys me. I've just been too lazy to actually do anything about it because I'd have to change the foglights too, and that's more effort than I can commit to.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Aw, come on J...the fogs are a whole lot easier to work with than the freakin headlights, but so rewarding to see them both work like they should.


----------



## WhateverWhatever (Apr 8, 2018)

The fogs are super easy to change. I didn't even move my Cruze from it's street parking spot to my garage. 

All you have to do is lay down in front of the car, reach up under the front lip and feel around for the connector, and than its as simple as giving it a 1/4 turn twist and than carefully pull the bulb out of the housing with it still attached because you should have just enough play with the wiring to pull the bulb down to where you can see it to unplug the stock halogen bulb and plus in whatever HID kit or aftermarket bulb you want to use. 

There isn't any dust covers like with the headlights to mess with getting back on either.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

I thought so, I think I’m going to upgrade to the projectors then. I want the LED strip anyway. Thanks, guys.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good to know! Changing them in my other car meant removing the bumper, as does changing a headlight bulb in another I've worked on. I'll order some bulbs! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

By any chance, does anyone know a price on the upgrade? Would rather go ahead and get it done at the dealer for warranty reasons and to be honest. I’m too lazy to align the headlights after putting them in so... yeah 
i saw a price somewhere but forgot where. :/


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> By any chance, does anyone know a price on the upgrade? Would rather go ahead and get it done at the dealer for warranty reasons and to be honest. I’m too lazy to align the headlights after putting them in so... yeah
> i saw a price somewhere but forgot where. :/


If you go on Ebay there are tons of 2016-2018 used Chevy Cruze salvage parts to be had including projector headlights. Not sure if this is less than going to the dealership for new ones.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-2018-...ash=item441a334212:g:2DkAAOSwD4lattTP&vxp=mtr


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I really don't think you're looking at a simple plug and play swap for the different headlights on the Cruze. Your LS has separate bulbs for the low and high beams. The upgraded headlight with LED DRL use a single 9005 Bulb with a motorized flap to change the beam pattern between hi/low beams. I'm guessing the harness is different, and the programming itself on the car for the two variations.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Premier17 said:


> I really don't think you're looking at a simple plug and play swap for the different headlights on the Cruze. Your LS has separate bulbs for the low and high beams. The upgraded headlight with LED DRL use a single 9005 Bulb with a motorized flap to change the beam pattern between hi/low beams. I'm guessing the harness is different, and the programming itself on the car for the two variations.


You may be right, might have to do some more research on this. I really want those LED strips. I would have just gotten the LT if I could have, but couldn’t really get approved because of my age without a co-signer (I’m only 19) and I’m pretty sure the rebate was only on the LS trim at the time. :/
I still love my car though. Going to be putting some tint on my headlights here in a few days. Might post on it, first time tinting. Pretty excited


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just looked at the diagram. The diagram shows the headlight plug as plug and play. Same pinout, same color wires, same layout.

The easiest way to find out if the BCM will be happy with an actual high beam bulb there or a shutter is to plug the unit in and see if it works.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I accessed the wiring diagram on my alldata account, and it appears they may not be the same. Specifically like you guys mentioned, the high beams may not function properly. I don't think you'll know until you try.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> I really want those LED strips.


I'd have to want them awfully bad to spend this kind of dough on them!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-2017-...:Cruze&hash=item545e1c5141:g:xdMAAOSwgoxbJXI6


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> You may be right, might have to do some more research on this. I really want those LED strips. I would have just gotten the LT if I could have, but couldn’t really get approved because of my age without a co-signer (I’m only 19) and I’m pretty sure the rebate was only on the LS trim at the time. :/
> I still love my car though. Going to be putting some tint on my headlights here in a few days. Might post on it, first time tinting. Pretty excited


Reflector

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

